# Sig P238



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Note of caution - when cleaning my Sig P-238, I pushed the ejector level too far down into the mag well to put the slide assembly back onto the frame, like I do on my Ruger P94 and P345. With the Sig, once the lever goes down into the mag well area, it is a bear to get it back up and the gun functioning again. Found a video on You Tube that shows how to completely disassemble the gun and that is pretty close to what I'll have to do to get the lever back to the orginal position.

There is a note about this in the manual - found it after I gooned the lever.


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

I got lucky and saw a message about that online just before I bought the gun. I've been paranoid about that lever though...know I'll screw that up before all is said and done. Love the gun so far though


----------



## clark (Feb 7, 2011)

Also, be very careful not to push the safety to far up while the slide is off. There is a spring and a pin right underneath there that will fly out. After I called them Sig sent me a new one at no charge but it's still a pain in the butt to have to wait and to try to get the new one in.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the note about the safety - didn't see anything on that until now.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*Sig*

That is what you guys get for owning those expensive guns.. must be nice..


----------

